# My New Glasses



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I picked up my new glasses yesterday. My first experience with Transition* lenses. I like them. I had to shave off my beloved beard, when I recevied my latest round of medical tests. Still, trying to adjust to both. Enjoying some Squadron Leader in my Missouri Pride Cob.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Quite distinguished there Studley!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

You look like a totally different guy, H!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd hit it! 
_
[SUB]Too much or not enough?[/SUB]_


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey - it's "Pawn Stars"
"What's your concerns with this Rick?" - get it, get it???


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have transitions lenses in my glasses and love them. I don't even realize they have darkened until I take them off or catch a glimpse in a mirror or something. Of course I don't make them look as studly as you with the pipe and penetrating gaze....


----------



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

Distinguished!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Great photo!

I have Drivewear lenses -- they're transitions lenses but polarized, too. I get fewer headaches now, although using them with my camera, phone or computer doesn't work well, so I have regular glasses, too


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

Polarized lenses are a must, on regular glasses and sunglasses.


----------

